# STOLEN 15HP Honda Four Stroke



## mitchellucf42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to post this for my friend who had his 15 hp Honda Four stroke stolen off of his Gheenoe last night in his apartment complex in Oviedo. It's a model year 2000. Please if anyone comes across anyone who has a similar motor out on the water, please take down the boat number. I know it's a long shot but some people are just that dumb. So please if you see one, get some info, there will be some kind of reward for whomever helps in recovering it. Thanks and keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have the serial # somewhere that you can post or PM? Make a police report with it too; even if the guy gets stopped they'll never know it's stolen unless the # shows it. 

I doubt any cop or MP officer would even check but it's worth it.

-T


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you know the serial # and can post it for us that would be great. I live in Oviedo and am a Police Officer, so I will definitely be keeping my eyes open. What side of town was it taken from or even better a street name (I will spread the word amongst some of my Law Enforcement friends). Any distinguishing characteristics (i.e stickers, paint job etc…) I can not stand a thief and worse yet a boat/motor thief!!!


----------



## steven32708 (May 24, 2010)

yea i live in oviedo too, ill keep an eye out for it where ever i go


----------

